# New Prop !



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone.
I have this post up on HalloweenForum, but thought some of you here would enjoy it. I think that the consensus over on the other fourm is that this prop is from Unit 70 : http://products.unit70.com/products.asp?pid=&pname=&cat=1&theme=
Just bought this prop on CraigsList and wondered if anyone knows who might have made it or where it came from? It looks like one of the Mummies from the Brenden Frasier Mummy movies? It is made of foam and has a wire armature throughout the body. He is a little over 6 feet tall.


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

Is it really made up from foam!?! Doesn't look like it.....it looks so.....real.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that's a nice piece!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You suck bob. Tell me you paid a fortune for it so I don't have to be jeolous.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, he says something like $50 I'm gonna be p'ed! LOL


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

look like unit 70 style the Osiris one

http://products.unit70.com/products.asp?pid=&pname=&cat=&theme=1 close to the bottom


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess this place went belly-up and
it's contents wound up being sold at a storage unit auction. The guy who sold me the Mummy said the unit that he didn't get was full of Mummies and all kinds of props !
I'm going to an auction this weekend and try to track down the person who bought the contents of that unit ! I guess this guy kinda knows the person I'm looking for and said they are usually at all the storage unit auctions. Welcome to The Museum Of Unnatural History


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice find!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a great piece. And just think of all the fun ideas you can come up with to create a fitting scene around him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's impressive, bob. Nice find!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Cool. I bet you paid a fortune for shipping.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yup we have all come to the conclusion that Bob, you SUCK!
You've lucked out TWICE now!
.






















Kidding of course!
Great find!
Can't see what you do with it!
.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Love this guy and I can't believe what a deal you got on it! I NEVER find this kind of stuff...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

No FYF....I wasn't kidding. You truly suck, Bob.

I've been to quite a few auctions. Nobody ever took my money and said...oh gee, we forgot to tell you...this one is filled with expensive prop mummies and such. Oh, and call up my buddy...he's got a crapload at home he doesn't need. They are spreading into the yard so badly they are starting to scratch the Rolls and his wife wants em outta there.

Unit auction my butt.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice piece,unfortunately for me my luck is like a rotten apple laying on the ground with masses of small children stomping my rotten innards into mush.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments ! Keep looking DarkLore, maybe you'll get lucky someday ! Hey check this one out DarkLore, maybe you might want to hate on this one 2 ??? http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14790 LOL You're a real charmer bud ! Bet you have tons of friends :xbones: Hey, maybe I'll send you a friends request...... NOT ! 
LOL Don't you guys just love people like this ??? :googly:



DarkLore said:


> No FYF....I wasn't kidding. You truly suck, Bob.
> 
> I've been to quite a few auctions. Nobody ever took my money and said...oh gee, we forgot to tell you...this one is filled with expensive prop mummies and such. Oh, and call up my buddy...he's got a crapload at home he doesn't need. They are spreading into the yard so badly they are starting to scratch the Rolls and his wife wants em outta there.
> 
> Unit auction my butt.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one awesome prop! You are so lucky.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Well Darklore,
Maybe the reason nobody ever gave you things like that, is your just plain and simply not as cute as Bobzilla...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm teasing ya Bob...you know I love ya. I'm jealous as heck. He's an awesome prop.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

No harm, no foul  Just a bit harsh LOL
Ok, you guys won't believe this, I found more stuff ! CraigsList again
You all think I'm crazy or something :googly: Listen, If you look ye shall find ! Look on CraigsList, go to flea markets, garage sales, thrift stores, and yes, even storage unit auctions. If I can do it, anyone can. I've definitely been lucky and hit the motherload a few times. I have a really good friend on HauntFourm and HalloweenForum I'm helping out with a few thing for her haunt. If she want's to post some of the things I'm sending her, you guys can see all the cool stuff I find  As far as my most resent CraigsList find,I will post pics if you guys want to see what I found ??? I'm starting to feel guilty  I just like sharing my good luck and hope the same for you guys !



DarkLore said:


> I'm teasing ya Bob...you know I love ya. I'm jealous as heck. He's an awesome prop.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's a perfect example :
I'm gonna go and check this stuff out. 
And it's free !!!! 

And this :http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/zip/1114503319.html


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Man, I look at craigslist every day...we never have anything that good posted in Austin.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

SpookySam said:


> Man, I look at craigslist every day...we never have anything that good posted in Austin.


Can't find anything like that in Dallas area either. I find decent deals from time to time, but when I call for directions to make purchase someone's already beat me to it.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

SpookySam said:


> Man, I look at craigslist every day...we never have anything that good posted in Austin.


It's the same here in Yuma, I have to drive to San Diego or Phoenix to get anything good.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Your friend sure is lucky to have a home haunt buddy like you!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, love th emummy Bobzilla, you lucky dog!! 
the craigs list around here never has any good stuff like that!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Craig's list here I come!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you must have a nice sized truck, bobz.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here you go Bobzilla I found this image in my files I think it was a EFX department 








I was thinking Universal Studios park though, I maybe wrong through. But you must admit it they do look related. LOL


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow ! They do look the same 
Thanks 



TNBrad said:


> Here you go Bobzilla I found this image in my files I think it was a EFX department
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I wish I could remember where I did find it but I do want to say it was a behind the making of the Mummy Ride.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I think it was from a Bush Garden rides outfited by Sally Corporation. Nice Score.

What do you look under on Craig List ?


----------



## Queen of Darkness (Aug 2, 2012)

_*And now my Mummy is boring !
Now i would like to have yours 
Sincerely yours
Queen of Darkness*_


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that's very cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find, he looks fantastic, Bob. How did I miss this one back in 2009.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

its gorgeous!!


----------

